# Watch this video: Unheralded



## Pergamum (Jan 18, 2012)

Unheralded - YouTube

A good expose of what American missionaries are doing to remove the offense of Jesus being the Son of God.



> Western missionaries are removing "Son of God" from Bible translations produced for Insider Movements. Hear Asians talk about the impact, in their own words.


----------



## JP Wallace (Jan 18, 2012)

Good video Pergamum, encouraging that God is building His Church up with intelligent, zealous believers in Asia, but discouraging that some missionary organisations and translations societies are undermining Christ so seriously.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 18, 2012)

This is, indeed, abysmal. God forbid that we in the US should do the same thing with American cultural identity as the thing 'not to offend'.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 1, 2012)

The best thing we can do to bless some of these solid Asian believers might be to reduce the bad influence of US evangelicals by de-funding some of these evangelical missionaries who hold to these hyper-contextualizing practices.


----------

